# How do I find a labor crew?



## MustangGeneral (Jun 21, 2016)

Every Crew that I find bails on the job and is lost me some buisness. How do I go about finding more crews that are reliable?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pay more? The only reason I've ever bailed on a job is due to money.


----------



## MustangGeneral (Jun 21, 2016)

roofermann said:


> Pay more? The only reason I've ever bailed on a job is due to money.



How would I go about finding more crews?


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Where do you live?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

MustangGeneral said:


> How would I go about finding more crews?


Uhm, advertise I guess? If you really need to ask, perhaps this isn't a good business for you to be in


----------



## PinTailRoofing (Jun 26, 2016)

We just to were they're putting on roofs and hand out our business cards. If they want work they'll call if they don't they won't


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

When I put yard signs up on jobs I'm doing and leave them up for 30 days I usually get calls from crews like owning for work. But I usually would rather go off a recommendation from a friends be or people I know through construction. Now this is not best practice but if you see a sub at your supplier like abc ask if he is like king for work.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

You're best bet is to build a solid crew and pay them appropriately to keep them working for you. Churn and burn will kill you. Network with existing roofers and get referrals is your best bet.

Jesse
Elite Roofing Remodel


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

You are right, my problem with using subs is if they are any good they get busier and busier to the point they get more expensive and usually go into business only working for themselves after a couple years then you need to start all over again finding a new subcontractor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

It's a rare thing to find good roofing crews. We *rely on past working relationships* and we pay the good ones a higher rate. For new labours, sometimes we go through 10 people to find 1 good one. For good crews, we sign contracts with them. But we still need to go onsite checking on their work on a daily basis. You cannot trust 100%. 

Safe Roofing Limited, Alberta
www.saferoofing.ca


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Reliable workers are so hard to come by


----------

